# Job Change in Singapore



## sunny_ind (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello Experts,
I'm working in Singapore as IT Consultant on EP for last 5 Months.
Want to know:
1. Is there a minimum period a person should work on EP to find a new job?
2. How tough is it in Singapore to change the job for EP holders?
3. How is job market in Singapore for IT consultants.


Thanks,
Sunny P.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

1. No. There is no legal slavery in Singapore.

2. Not tough if a prospective employer wants to sponsor your new EP.

3. Fairly strong by global standards, but the _quality_ of the IT consultant matters. Prospective employers view frequent job hopping negatively.


----------



## sunny_ind (Jan 28, 2015)

@BBCWatcher - Thanks for quick reply, this really helps.
I don't have any plan switch the job as of now but wanted to know all this in case my current employer ends the contract.

If I know I can find a job in couple of months, I can keep myself ready for tough time.
I have 7-8 Years experience - Data warehousing, ETL, Informatica.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Not only subsequent employers, but also MoM views frequent job hopping negatively. I have heard of cases where the EP was rejected because the employee changed after just a few months. I think it is better to avoid this risk by staying at least a year or more in a job. If the company ends your contract, you should mention that and the reason (e.g. lack of business volume) in your subsequent EP applications.


----------



## mnkb (Jan 30, 2015)

*looking for options in SG*

Hi, at present am working in Bangalore. Having total 5.5 years exp in IT ERP functional consulting.
Started looking for out of India opportunities since Jan 1st week and started very actively since last week via LinkedIn, applying on company sites, stjobs etc,. Am even ready to fly and manage initial visa expenses on my own. 
Just would like to know how much time would it require for VISA process and the possibility of gettting an offer letter from Out of SG ? or will it be effective if i visit SG in visitor VISA and try directly being there ?

Would be of great help if some one could reply on this, as i already started serving notice period in current company.

Thanks in advance


----------

